# onedream



## onedream (Jun 21, 2010)

hello girls i was just wondering if anybody is having treatment at the LWC in Swansea im having my 2nd ivf the 1st one failed in 2008 so we are trying again would love to have some cycle buddies im going back to the clinic today for final treatment plan so i will know where i stand today goodluck to all you girls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya onedream

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203933.660
this is a thread just for LWC

good luck with your treatment


----------

